# furry pride!



## foxmusk (Apr 27, 2009)

okay, really. i wanna know more about this. i didn't post this is in rants and raves because, 1. it's not a rant
and
2. i want opinions outside of the soulless that reside in R&R.

why are furries SO set on "furry pride!"? and what is there to be proud of?

why do furries say this is something that isn't a choice, when it totally is?

and why do they get SO upset when everyone in the world doesn't accept them?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2009)

"Lifestylers", nothing but they like to think they're better than other humans, want to justify why they don't fit in without "Conforming = evil" argument, are upset when their superiority is snatched away / they aren't allowed to get away shouting their opinions.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 27, 2009)

You could ask the same things about homosexuality... I find pride in it because it makes me happy. I am not attracted to humans... at all... and that's my sexual orientation, so there you have my "not a choice", and I want to be accepted because I don't want to be disowned or disliked by someone for something that is, indeed, beyond my control.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 27, 2009)

Pride is a sin.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 27, 2009)

Ark said:


> Pride is a sin.



Meh... sin doesn't exist in my eyes. Bad things do, sin doesn't.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 27, 2009)

Just a city boy
Born and raised in South Detroit
He took the midnight train going anywhere

A singer in a smoky room
A smell of wine and cheap perfume
For a smile they can share the night
It goes on and on and on and on

{Refrain}
Strangers, waiting, up and down the boulevard
Their shadows searching in the night
Streetlight people, living just to find emotion
Hiding somewhere in the night

Working hard to get my fill
Everybody wants a thrill
Paying anything to roll the dice
Just one more time
Some will win, some will lose
Some were born to sing the blues
Oh the movie never ends
It goes on and on and on and on

{Refrain}

Don't stop believing
Hold on to that feeling
Streetlight people 


This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 27, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> You could ask the same things about homosexuality... I find pride in it because it makes me happy. I am not attracted to humans... at all... and that's my sexual orientation, so there you have my "not a choice", and I want to be accepted because I don't want to be disowned or disliked by someone for something that is, indeed, beyond my control.



you're not attracted to humans at all? are you attracted to animals? seriously, not being a smartass. i would like to know.

and how can it not be a choice? this is something that, had you no access to the internet, would not even be known to you and therefore not part of your life. you can't tell me before the internet, you were attracted to furries like people are attracted to other people.


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

psy, i beg to differ, you can be without the internet, and stiff be a furry. iv been a furry sinc ei was 7, and didnt even know what a furry was, part of me was always an animal and still is, and having the internet has nothing to do with what ibolt said, ibolt simply said he wasnt attracted to humans, and just like homosexuality, that would be something out of your controle. your eather born gay or your not, your born liking humans phisicly, or your not.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is that "Furry Pride" is sort of a counter against all the trolling. If you ask me though I cannot be proud to be a furry. I can be proud though to have become accomplished at making suits, because that is something I worked towards....but pride in liking an art form? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 27, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> You could ask the same things about homosexuality... I find pride in it because it makes me happy. I am not attracted to humans... at all... and that's my sexual orientation, so there you have my "not a choice", and I want to be accepted because I don't want to be disowned or disliked by someone for something that is, indeed, beyond my control.


 Attracted to animals? Nobody (asexual)? Certainly not only furries?  They aren't even real.

To answer the topic, I do not see the whole furry pride thing. Yes, its cool and all, but nothing to be proud of. What is it? An accomplishment?


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

prettypup, why not be proud? people outside the furdom try to bash the hell out of us, i say be proud to be furry, and lol at the ass holes who yell out furfag and yiff in hell.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 27, 2009)

The only reason I can think of is because people like to share what they're interested in.  You see it with other interests as well.  Take sports for example, an NFL fan will come up and start talking about the game last Sunday, even if you didn't ask or don't give a shit (Yeah, I'm that guy ).  He's proud that he owns the Direct TV NFL Sunday ticket and flicks backa nd forth between every game, and if you try to tell that person that their interest is stupid, they'll more than likely get upset.  It goes the same with the furry fandom.  People spend so much time and like it so much that they like to try to bring it up whenever they can and with whoever they can and they also get really upset when they get bashed for liking it.


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

i dont bring it up outside of furry sites, its my intrest and if im in a place with people who share it awsome, but other wise, just kinda random. if it gets brought up or somthing similer enough ok, but im not gona go talk about football abd move onto furrys


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2009)

sobe said:


> prettypup, why not be proud? people outside the furdom try to bash the hell out of us, i say be proud to be furry, and lol at the ass holes who yell out furfag and yiff in hell.


Be proud that your fandom willing wants pedophiles, beasties, toddler-con-ers, and other people into it. 

There are better things to be proud about.  Like not eating your own vomit, or reading something that doesn't involve the word "cum" replacing "come" somewhere in its title.  The only reason I can think of to be 'proud' that you're in the Furry fandom is that you're not being in denial about something just to save face.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 27, 2009)

sobe said:


> prettypup, why not be proud? people outside the furdom try to bash the hell out of us, i say be proud to be furry, and lol at the ass holes who yell out furfag and yiff in hell.


I see what you're saying, but I think its a cycle. Be proud because there are those who hate us, but they seem to hate on furries because of this pride attitude.

I'm not saying I'm not proud of what/who I am; I certainly am. But again, where is the accomplishment?


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Be proud that your fandom willing wants pedophiles, beasties, toddler-con-ers, and other people into it.
> 
> There are better things to be proud about. Like not eating your own vomit, or reading something that doesn't involve the word "cum" replacing "come" somewhere in its title. The only reason I can think of to be 'proud' that you're in the Furry fandom is that you're not being in denial about something just to save face.


 I'm pretty sure the fandom as a whole doesn't _want _pedos, beasties, or anyone like that.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 27, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> you're not attracted to humans at all? are you attracted to animals? seriously, not being a smartass. i would like to know.
> 
> and how can it not be a choice? this is something that, had you no access to the internet, would not even be known to you and therefore not part of your life. you can't tell me before the internet, you were attracted to furries like people are attracted to other people.



I find humans disgusting. I'm not into bestiality (at all), but I do not find humans sexually appealing in any way.

Well, you have a point. Of course, if the furry fandom didn't exist (since it is based on the internet) I would not be a furry. If it didn't exist, I could easily call myself asexual.

Looking at these two responses, I feel kinda left out now... like I felt for so long like I could relate to most furries and now...


----------



## Aurali (Apr 27, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I find humans disgusting. I'm not into bestiality (at all), but I do not find humans sexually appealing in any way.
> 
> Well, you have a point. Of course, if the furry fandom didn't exist (since it is based on the internet) I would not be a furry. If it didn't exist, I could easily call myself asexual.



I was the same way for the longest time... Then I found out I'm more attracted to certain (rare) types of people, not what they looked like.


For me. Furry isn't a choice. I COULD stop.. but really. why?

Then again. I'm more therianthrope than furry.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> I was the same way for the longest time... Then I found out I'm more attracted to certain (rare) types of people, not what they looked like.
> 
> 
> For me. Furry isn't a choice. I COULD stop.. but really. why?
> ...



Whew! I was kinda scared there for a moment! xD

Anyways, to add on it, I do find myself emotionally attracted to some humans (only furries, though), and sexual feelings come with that. That's the only case I find humans attractive. For me... it ain't much of a choice... some other people, it may be, but I like what I like and nothing ever made me like it


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 27, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> Looking at these two responses, I feel kinda left out now... like I felt for so long like I could relate to most furries and now...



 I'm not exactly sure what you mean, but maybe there are other ways in which you can relate to other furries?


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I see what you're saying, but I think its a cycle. Be proud because there are those who hate us, but they seem to hate on furries because of this pride attitude.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm not proud of what/who I am; I certainly am. But again, where is the accomplishment?


 

you dont have pride to get accompleshment, you have it because you should, because even though idiots try to hurt you and tell you what your doing is bad, you persist because you dont give a care what they think, as you shouldnt.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 27, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean, but maybe there are other ways in which you can relate to other furries?


The responses were kinda like "Wtf?! Really?!" so I'm like.... "Wtf?! Huh?! *confused*" and then someone responded with "I can relate" so I'm like "Okay I'm better now..."


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 27, 2009)

> you dont have pride to get accompleshment, you have it because you should, because even though idiots try to hurt you and tell you what your doing is bad, you persist because you dont give a care what they think, as you shouldnt.



I don't care what they think anyways.


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Be proud that your fandom willing wants pedophiles, beasties, toddler-con-ers, and other people into it.
> 
> There are better things to be proud about. Like not eating your own vomit, or reading something that doesn't involve the word "cum" replacing "come" somewhere in its title. The only reason I can think of to be 'proud' that you're in the Furry fandom is that you're not being in denial about something just to save face.


 

fuck you, saying the furdom is all pedos and beastlys is like me saying heterosexuality is a buncha idiots that live on the moon and smoke crack all day >.>


its people like you who go and spread the bullshit about the furdom


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 27, 2009)

sobe said:


> fuck you, saying the furdom is all pedos and beastlys is like me saying heterosexuality is a buncha idiots that live on the moon and smoke crack all day >.>
> 
> 
> its people like you who go and spread the bullshit about the furdom


agreed. Take any subset of humans and there are going to be a few that are outside the norm. Furry is no different, but to say that they are mostly sexual deviants is rather out there. It's simply not true.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2009)

sobe said:


> fuck you, saying the furdom is all pedos and beastlys is like me saying heterosexuality is a buncha idiots that live on the moon and smoke crack all day >.>
> 
> 
> its people like you who go and spread the bullshit about the furdom



I'm sorry, did I say that all of them are pedos and beasties?  No, I said they allow beasties / pedos / toddler-connies into it.  Many will actively defend them also.

Next time you try to twist my words, at least make it less of an exaggeration.


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

sorry for the strong words, bad week and that pisses me off when people are so ignorent and wont even give a little of their time to research it before saying something that stupid >.>

thanx for agreeing though


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'm sorry, did I say that all of them are pedos and beasties? No, I said they allow beasties / pedos / toddler-connies into it. Many will actively defend them also.
> 
> Next time you try to twist my words, at least make it less of an exaggeration.


 
well, there are pedos and such who arnt in the furdom, and believ it or not, there are non furries who would support them. i do appoligize for twisting your words. but you are acting like this is only applied to the furdom. it definatly isnt.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2009)

I have no pride in this fandom, and before anyone say "then leave" here
Fuck you
Fuck you
AND
Fuck you

It tends to be those with the damn pride to make us look bad in the end, only few do it where its in the sane, then there are those who are insane about it


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

why have you no pride?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2009)

sobe said:


> why have you no pride?


Cause I see no fucking point to have it
i'm a furry WHOOP DE FREAKIN DOO


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

well, to me thats more or less pride. i see pride as not giving a shit what others think, do it for your self and its pride, atleast in my eyes


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2009)

sobe said:


> well, to me thats more or less pride. i see pride as not giving a shit what others think, do it for your self and its pride, atleast in my eyes


Its how I was raised, I see no good for having pride, only seek Honor, already for 3 years I been having clashes with a certain fur constantly cause he is prideful while I'm honor bound


----------



## sobe (Apr 28, 2009)

i just dont think we should have to be ashamed of being furs, nothing wrong with it, and we should have our minds changed by some idiots that know nothing about it


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2009)

sobe said:


> i just dont think we should have to be ashamed of being furs, nothing wrong with it, and we should have our minds changed by some idiots that know nothing about it


I dont see myself as a Fur, just myself, in everything I do. Thats why I have no pride for being a furry, I do not see myself as one


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2009)

Careful, you're treadin' close to the "Only furries know what furries are like" line, and I don't like being told I am unaware of the true face of the fandom.

Apology accepted though, and my own apologies if it sounded like I was saying the fandom is alone.


----------



## Impasse (Apr 28, 2009)

In perspective, the fandom is some pretty weird shit and it's nothing to be proud of. But I enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 28, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> okay, really. i wanna know more about this. i didn't post this is in rants and raves because, 1. it's not a rant
> and
> 2. i want opinions outside of the soulless that reside in R&R.
> 
> ...


Why does it bother you so much?


----------



## sobe (Apr 28, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Careful, you're treadin' close to the "Only furries know what furries are like" line, and I don't like being told I am unaware of the true face of the fandom.
> 
> Apology accepted though, and my own apologies if it sounded like I was saying the fandom is alone.


 

well, im not saying that, but for the majority factor, it would be more likly that a furrie would be more knowledgeable about furries right? again, not saying non furs dont know anything about furries, it just depends on how much a person has spent looking into it, and trying to sift through truth and bull, which can be hard for a non fur, and even some of the newer furs


----------



## Aengmusae (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't have any pride in being a furry.

I have pride in being Asian. I have pride in being artistic. See, I have pride in things that I can't just walk away from, things that are part of me. I see being in the fandom as having a hobby. You're not proud of being a stamp collector. You may be proud of all of the stamps (or, in the furry case, the quality of your furry art), but it's not something to write home about.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 28, 2009)

sobe said:


> prettypup, why not be proud? people outside the furdom try to bash the hell out of us, i say be proud to be furry, and lol at the ass holes who yell out furfag and yiff in hell.



"why not be proud?"

Because the fandom's largest population is made of zoophiles, pedophiles, vomitl, scat, and urine fetishists, people who wear diapers and AREN'T incontinent, and people who "have the soul of an animal!"

...so pretty much the fandom sounds like the general population of a sanitarium. there's nothing to be proud of in that. You're a furry. you're attracted to animal people and roleplay as one. there's nothing to be PROUD of about that.



Eli said:


> For me. Furry isn't a choice. I COULD stop.. but really. why?



then it IS a choice!



sobe said:


> fuck you, saying the furdom is all pedos and beastlys is like me saying heterosexuality is a buncha idiots that live on the moon and smoke crack all day >.>
> 
> 
> its people like you who go and spread the bullshit about the furdom



no, it's people like YOU that people who aren't in the fandom see and think "what the fuck is wrong with those furfags?"

also, the word "furdom" needs to be cut out completely, just like "yiff", "murr", "skritch" and all those other ri-goddamn-diculous words furries made up to segregate themselves more.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 28, 2009)

*Question:*



sobe said:


> why have you no pride?



*Answer:*



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Cause I see no fucking point to have it
> i'm a furry WHOOP DE FREAKIN DOO



i agree.



sobe said:


> i just dont think we should have to be ashamed of being furs, nothing wrong with it, and we should have our minds changed by some idiots that know nothing about it



what is there RIGHT about the fandom? it's pretty much an internet cult.

where's paxil rose when you need him?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2009)

What furry pride?


----------



## Rhythm (Apr 28, 2009)

Eh, really people need to realize that just because you slap something on a button or a bumper sticker, bracelet, necklace, whatever, doesn't really mean anything to anybody whether you think it does or not. It's like rubbing it in somebodies face and them saying "Yeah ok, and?"


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

No matter what group it is, there will always be people screaming ______ Pride!, but there will also be people of the same group in the corner shaking their heads at the aforementioned section for doing that.


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

^ Too true.



sobe said:


> part of me was always an animal and still is


That's therians. Don't try to lump everyone into the same category as you. Not all furries are entirely without a grip of reality.



sobe said:


> its people like you who go and spread the bullshit about the furdom


And it's people like you who make the bullshit so easy and fun to spread.

YOU. ARE. A. HUMAN.
Accept it, or become an hero and pray you're reincarnated into the overpopulating meat-slipper you already seem to think you are.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Cause I see no fucking point to have it
> i'm a furry WHOOP DE FREAKIN DOO



This.
Pride is for achievements--*not* interests, circles, or characteristics.
You don't hear me expressing 'pride' to be a Killer7 fan; I've not seen one 'pride' group for people who wear glasses; and I'm fairly certain that any anti-corporatist 'pride' parade would be put down by force pretty fast.



sobe said:


> i just dont think we should have to be ashamed of being furs,



False dichotomy!
Contrary to your apparent belief, one can be unashamed of something without being proud.
For example, I'm not ASHAMED to be white, but I don't see any reason to be proud of it either. Ditto for furry--it's just something I happen to be. No reason to scream "PRIDE!!!!" over it.



Attaman said:


> No, I said they allow beasties / pedos / toddler-connies into it.  Many will actively defend them also.


I'll be honest--I don't mind the beasties as much as pedos, and--to play Devil's Advocate--as long as it's not done IRL, it's not so bad...
Then again, when have zoophies and pedos been able to keep things online-only?

...I don't know what a toddler-connie is, but just remember:
Babyfur = tennis ball.
Wanna practice serving? I know a great wall =D

Also, you forgot the torturefags and snuff-lovers.



psychweasel said:


> "why not be proud?"
> 
> Because the fandom's largest population is made of zoophiles, pedophiles, vomitl, scat, and urine fetishists, people who wear diapers and AREN'T incontinent, and people who "have the soul of an animal!"
> 
> ...so pretty much the fandom sounds like the general population of a sanitarium. there's nothing to be proud of in that. You're a furry. you're attracted to animal people and roleplay as one. there's nothing to be PROUD of about that.


Honestly, I think it's because many furries never go on to achieve anything of particular moment outside the fandom. I really can't fault the screamers for that. You might be a paper pusher in real life, but you can be some sort of Physical God with a thirty-foot penis and world-destroying might online.

It's utterly pathetic to be proud of these fantasies--but it's pretty understandable, if they're the only really cool thing in your life. Take the most famous member of the fandom who you can think of, and then try asking non-furries if they've ever heard of him. I'm willing to bet that most of the answers will be no.

(God, why am I always late to the good threads...?)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 28, 2009)

Here you say:


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Cause I see no fucking point to have it
> i'm a furry WHOOP DE FREAKIN DOO



Then in this post you say:


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I dont see myself as a Fur, just myself, in everything I do. Thats why I have no pride for being a furry, I do not see myself as one



So are you a furry, or are you not a furry?

And am i the only one who spotted this contradiction?


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 28, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> ^ Too true.
> Pride is for achievements--*not* interests, circles, or characteristics.
> You don't hear me expressing 'pride' to be a Killer7 fan; I've not seen one 'pride' group for people who wear glasses; and I'm fairly certain that any anti-corporatist 'pride' parade would be put down by force pretty fast.
> 
> ...



Yep, pretty much what I've been trying to say. There is no need to be proud of it, and there is middle ground between proud and ashamed. It's not one or the other.

I'm happy with it. If asked, I will say I'm a furry, but no need to be the shout it everywhere you go.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Here you say:
> 
> 
> Then in this post you say:
> ...



No I'm not a furry, the first post is to show that being a furry is nothing to be prideful about, congrats on trying to make me look like an idiot, but all you show that I suck at explaining


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 28, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> what is there RIGHT about the fandom? it's pretty much an internet cult.
> *
> where's paxil rose when you need him?*









Let's see if I can make a decent enough analogy;

Should I be proud of being a troll? Forgetting anything I've done while trolling, just the fact I troll as a hobby.

Pride worthy?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 28, 2009)

This is like "stamp collecting pride" except instead of collecting stamps you wear them and draw stamps having sex


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 28, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> No I'm not a furry, the first post is to show that being a furry is nothing to be prideful about, congrats on trying to make me look like an idiot, but all you show that I suck at explaining



My apolligies, my aim was not to make you look like an idiot. Althougfh i admit i could of worded it differently. I was actually a little confused to what you were on about. o.o


----------



## Ruko (Apr 28, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> This is like "stamp collecting pride" except instead of collecting stamps you wear them and draw stamps having sex



haha, I may have to sig. this sometime.


----------



## Shino (Apr 28, 2009)

I look at furry pride the same way I look at gay pride: you're looking for trouble.
(Before I start a flamewar, yes, I'm gay.)

Being happy you're a furry, or whatever is one thing, but actively going around advertising it is asking for trouble. The sad truth is that most people aren't nearly as tolerant of opposing viewpoints as they like to think, and going around advertising that you're different is, IMO, looking for a fight. I'm certainly not going to deny it if someone ever asks me if I'm furry or gay, but I sure as hell don't walk around announcing it to everyone I meet.

Those kind of people are why the "Troll-dom" exists so strongly. You're welcome to be whatever you want, just don't shove it down other's throats.

Oh, and about the choice thing, it wasn't really a choice for me as much as finally being able to identify the feelings I've had my whole life. But I'm happy with it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My apolligies, my aim was not to make you look like an idiot. Althougfh i admit i could of worded it differently. I was actually a little confused to what you were on about. o.o


its why I'm dubed the forum Idiot, around 20% can get what I am saying the rest either take it seriously or mistaken


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

Not to be an ass, but better grammar does tend to help improve those numbers. I'd say about ~40% of FAF users understand what I post, myself =P



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> No I'm not a furry, the first post is to show that being a furry is nothing to be prideful about, congrats on trying to make me look like an idiot, but all you show that I suck at explaining


Eh, you're still probably smarter than that guy. I understood what you meant--though you should probably use quotation marks around statements like that next time =P



Ruko said:


> SHENZEBO said:
> 
> 
> > This is like "stamp collecting pride" except instead of collecting stamps you wear them and draw stamps having sex
> ...



Not if I sig it first >=D



Shino said:


> Being happy you're a furry, or whatever is one thing, but actively going around advertising it is asking for trouble.


This is AzurePhoenix's joke, but since it's not been made yet...
*HEY. HEY YOU.
YOU, WITH THE BIBLE AND THE SHOTGUN.
I'M GAY.
THOUGHT YOU MIGHT LIKE TO KNOW.*



> I'm certainly not going to deny it if someone ever asks me if I'm furry or gay, but I sure as hell don't walk around announcing it to everyone I meet.
> 
> Those kind of people are why the "Troll-dom" exists so strongly. You're welcome to be whatever you want, just don't shove it down other's throats.


Yay for rational furries!


----------



## ADF (Apr 28, 2009)

It's not really a pride issue, it's just an interest of mine, why people take pride in their interests I don't know. People don't really know what makes them interested in some things and not in others, they just are. If I was to take pride in an interest it wouldn't be a subject that is partially fetish orientated.

In terms of choice though I am not so sure, I wouldn't stop being interested in furry themed stuff if I simply decided I wasn't a furry. As I made clear in my first post I have a long history of furry interest, you cannot simply make that go away.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 28, 2009)

and just another thought. i believe a massive part of fur-priders only have "FURRY PRIDE!" so someone else will call them out on it and they can say "FUCK YOU I'M A FURRY."

because, every self-respecting furry i know isn't like that.


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

^ Exactly. It goes along with the whole "looking for trouble" bit.

Some people like to scream at others, and other people like to feel downtrodden and oppressed; in either case, they live to find things about which to be indignant. Some become Fundies, some become furries, and--God help us all--some do both.

And then they wonder why they can't get laid =V


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 28, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Just a city boy
> Born and raised in South Detroit
> He took the midnight train going anywhere
> 
> ...



Dude, you have just made my day. Me and my friend blurt this song out to piss people off. Nice to see other's like it.

And on the topic of the thread..

FUCKING LIFESTYLERS. It's bullshit in my opinion. That is all.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 28, 2009)

sobe said:


> prettypup, why not be proud? people outside the furdom try to bash the hell out of us, i say be proud to be furry, and lol at the ass holes who yell out furfag and yiff in hell.



It's a hobby, not a fucking achievement, like getting a medal or some shit.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 28, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> It's a hobby, not a fucking achievement, like getting a medal or some shit.



Agreed. +1 to you. I don't think being a furry is something everyone aspires to be, but it's fun to be a part of the fandom =3


----------



## Erewolf (Apr 28, 2009)

For every idiot against something, there's an idiot for it.

Trolling is a two sided coin, my friends.  

Personally, I do take pride in what I am. This lifestyle makes me happy. I don't go parading around shoving it in everyone's face, but I am me, and if you can't accept that, I don't need you in my life. Sure if someone starts bad mouthing furries I'll get annoyed, especially if it's someone just ranting about how it's just a fetish. But those people just don't get it. It's just like being gay, people who don't understand it will bad mouth it.

But furries who parade around shoving it in everyone's face make me just as annoyed. Have some respect. I love comic books, I don't go around screaming at people who don't. I don't dress up as Batman and throw comic books at people. (But if you think about it it'd be pretty cool).

I respect myself, so I respect how I am a furry. I respect others, so I respect that they aren't. If I meet a furry I'll act more like myself, but I still bite people and growl IRL. No one really cares, I've always been weird and I've always had the friends I have. 

What I'm saying is, being furry is a hobby, a interest, a lifestyle, whatever. It's important to you. But not everyone's gonna love you.

So, get used to it, y'know? x3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 28, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> For every idiot against something, there's an idiot for it.
> 
> Trolling is a two sided coin, my friends.
> 
> ...



*claps* I am with you on this 110%.


----------



## Vaba (Apr 28, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> Meh... sin doesn't exist in my eyes. Bad things do, sin doesn't.



You just explained my brain in a single sentence. I thank you.

Well, I'm not exactly hellbent on furry pride. I am just neutral to all sexual orientations, races, languages, and countries. I see no reason to NEED pride at all. You are what you are, and that is fine with me.


----------



## sobe (Apr 28, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> "why not be proud?"
> 
> Because the fandom's largest population is made of zoophiles, pedophiles, vomitl, scat, and urine fetishists, people who wear diapers and AREN'T incontinent, and people who "have the soul of an animal!"
> 
> ...


 
im in the fandom lol...


i see nothing wrong with furdom, its just a fund word, and is people want to make up a word then let them, i do it all the time


----------



## Leo Ursus (Apr 28, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> This is like "stamp collecting pride" except instead of collecting stamps you wear them and draw stamps having sex


I cant stop reading this post and losing myself in laughter, you have officially made my list of awesome quotes if that is okay?


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 28, 2009)

sobe said:


> im in the fandom lol...
> 
> 
> i see nothing wrong with furdom, its just a fund word, and is people want to make up a word then let them, i do it all the time



you never answered anything i said.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 28, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> okay, really. i wanna know more about this. i didn't post this is in rants and raves because, 1. it's not a rant
> and
> 2. i want opinions outside of the soulless that reside in R&R.
> 
> ...



This is the only thing I disagree with. It's not a choice at all, I can't help the way I feel about things. there is nothing to be proud of and who gives a flying fuck if people don't like us.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 28, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This is the only thing I disagree with. It's not a choice at all, I can't help the way I feel about things. there is nothing to be proud of and who gives a flying fuck if people don't like us.



if you didn't have internet you wouldn't be a furry.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 28, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> if you didn't have internet you wouldn't be a furry.



If I didn't watch cartoons as a kid I wouldn't be a furry. The internet just told me what it was called, I still liked the anthro characters from various cartoons.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 28, 2009)

*Ark's Definition*: Pride is being overly enamored with ones self. 

Pride is frowned upon IMHO, why have any pride including furry pride; preposterous.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 28, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> For every idiot against something, there's an idiot for it.
> 
> Trolling is a two sided coin, my friends.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 28, 2009)

Erewolf said:


> For every idiot against something, there's an idiot for it.
> 
> Trolling is a two sided coin, my friends.
> 
> ...


You should become a politician. This sort of longwinded fence-sitting sells like tax cuts in some states.



Ark said:


> *Ark's Definition*: Pride is being overly enamored with ones self.


This is why you aren't one of the people write dictionaries.
What you're thinking of is called narcissism.

Pride is given twelve definitions by dictionary.com, but these are the first four:
1.	a high or inordinate opinion of one's own dignity, importance, merit, or superiority, whether as cherished in the mind or as displayed in bearing, conduct, etc.
2.	the state or feeling of being proud.
3.	a becoming or dignified sense of what is due to oneself or one's position or character; self-respect; self-esteem.
4.	pleasure or satisfaction taken in something done by or belonging to oneself or believed to reflect credit upon oneself: civic pride.

Only one of those involves being conceited. The other three are considered good or neutral characteristics.

But notice!
None of those apply to belonging to a given subculture, club, religion, or other category. So, furry pride is as baseless and pointless as Christian pride, gay pride, black pride, mullet pride...



> Pride is frowned upon IMHO, why have any pride including furry pride; preposterous.


Arrogance is frowned upon, particularly in the stupid and incompetent.

Some things are worthy of pride. Belonging to a geeky subculture just isn't one of them.


----------



## Nishi (Apr 28, 2009)

Eh, I don't think that naturally liking something or feeling a certain way is a choice. 
Whether you act on that or not is a choice though, I guess?

I think I'd be proud of who I am furry or not, gay or not.
I'm not super furry proud, but I'm not ashamed about being the bit of furry I am either.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 28, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> Agreed. +1 to you. I don't think being a furry is something everyone aspires to be, but it's fun to be a part of the fandom =3



Yes it is, very much :3 But honestly, i kinda give way with the whole argument, "You wouldn't be a furry without the internet". I mean, just because you don't know what it is, doesn't mean it's not your tastes.

What i'm saying is, if you consider yourself a furry from influences like Buggs Bunny, or like me, video-games like Star Fox, but you don't know about the fandom, your can still arguably call yourself a furry, or get called out on it. Even though you don't have knowledge about it till the future, it doesn't mean anytime before you wouldn't of been able to.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Yes it is, very much :3 But honestly, i kinda give way with the whole argument, "You wouldn't be a furry without the internet". I mean, just because you don't know what it is, doesn't mean it's not your tastes.
> 
> What i'm saying is, if you consider yourself a furry from influences like Buggs Bunny, or like me, video-games like Star Fox, but you don't know about the fandom, your can still arguably call yourself a furry, or get called out on it. Even though you don't have knowledge about it till the future, it doesn't mean anytime before you wouldn't of been able to.



....

Just because a person likes a cartoon character, and happens to enjoy a video games does not mean you can argue an auto flag as a furry. If someone does not have knowledge of a furry but still likes anthro animal things...he or she is not a furry. To be a furry is a choice, not an auto association. It's not like being gay or straight or asexual.

You are not a furry unless you consciously associate yourself as one.


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> ....
> 
> Just because a person likes a cartoon character, and happens to enjoy a video games does not mean you can argue an auto flag as a furry. If someone does not have knowledge of a furry but still likes anthro animal things...he or she is not a furry. To be a furry is a choice, not an auto association. It's not like being gay or straight or asexual.
> 
> You are not a furry unless you consciously associate yourself as one.


 

I completely agree with this.

I enjoy being who I am, but being prideful is not a good thing, in my opinion at least.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 28, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You are not a furry unless you consciously associate yourself as one.



quoted for emphasis.

It is indeed a choice. You can like anthropomorphic animals all you want (in fact, I think many, if not most, people do!) but you are not a furry if you do not want to be.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 28, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Yes it is, very much :3 But honestly, i kinda give way with the whole argument, "You wouldn't be a furry without the internet". I mean, just because you don't know what it is, doesn't mean it's not your tastes.
> 
> What i'm saying is, if you consider yourself a furry from influences like Buggs Bunny, or like me, video-games like Star Fox, but you don't know about the fandom, your can still arguably call yourself a furry, or get called out on it. Even though you don't have knowledge about it till the future, it doesn't mean anytime before you wouldn't of been able to.



I agree with this... I've been a furry for 5 years but didn't know what one was until last February. It's not just a fetish to me, it's a hobby and the basis of my sexual orientation.


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 28, 2009)

I see it this way. 
People are born into things that they're proud of. Being American, gay, anything.
People are also born with their own preferences and opinions. Furries happen to like anthropomorphism more than the average Joe, so they were born with this preference. I guess it isn't necessarily a choice, furries just chose to act upon their preference and make a fanbase out of it.

I'm proud that I'm musically talented, and a fast learner, is that so much of a sin that I can't like myself for coming as far as I have with it and learning so much about life, myself and everything from it that makes me whole? I think not. (I have my own morals, I have no set of rules to live by. Pride is healthy, but being some egotistical maniac isn't. Like my father says, 'It's healthy to have an ego, but don't let it get out of hand.')


----------



## Attaman (Apr 28, 2009)

I was born giving Warhammer 40K a better chance than many others.  Thus, my 40Ker status is genetic that means, and I had no choice in the matter.


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 28, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I was born giving Warhammer 40K a better chance than many others.  Thus, my 40Ker status is genetic that means, and I had no choice in the matter.



I don't mean that it's totally genetic, it's mostly choice, but some people like things more than others. Fetishes, choice of dress, types of books you read are examples of preferences acted upon by choice.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2009)

XD sometimes I feel like I'm the only gay person that isnt wearing rainbow colours everywhere. 

tch, I'd much rather be straight and wear rainbows. ...
gay people are too cliche... 

;; and I swear every bisexual person I meet is a furry.


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> XD sometimes I feel like I'm the only gay person that isnt wearing rainbow colours everywhere.
> 
> tch, I'd much rather be straight and wear rainbows. ...
> gay people are too cliche...
> ...



I'm a good deal gay, that's all I'll say. (I'm a poet and didn't even know it!)
I'm wearing bright colors for the spring, lol. (Pink, purple, light blue, etc...)
And also, you don't have to wear rainbows. (Though I want a bracelet or something. Parental supervision ftl.)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> ....
> 
> Just because a person likes a cartoon character, and happens to enjoy a video games does not mean you can argue an auto flag as a furry. If someone does not have knowledge of a furry but still likes anthro animal things...he or she is not a furry. To be a furry is a choice, not an auto association. It's not like being gay or straight or asexual.
> 
> You are not a furry unless you consciously associate yourself as one.


which by this definition I stop saying I was, I'm not a furry, I just hang out with Furries cause I like anthro animals but dont see myself as one now


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> I'm a good deal gay, that's all I'll say. (I'm a poet and didn't even know it!)
> I'm wearing bright colors for the spring, lol. (Pink, purple, light blue, etc...)
> And also, you don't have to wear rainbows. (Though I want a bracelet or something. Parental supervision ftl.)



X) for about 9 years I only wore black...
mainly because I was awful about matching clothes. 
now I just buy things I like to wear.
my favourite shirt is a green/brown striped one.

yeah. parental supervision ftl... 
but.. there your parents, *shrug* nothing you could do about it.
 just move out for college I'll say.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> which by this definition I stop saying I was, I'm not a furry, I just hang out with Furries cause I like anthro animals but dont see myself as one now




I'm kind of in the inbetween stage of either just being an artist or being a furry. 
I enjoy everything about furries, even fursuiting... but I remain indecisive. 
mainly because I have characters and well... thats their realm. not mine. I'm more inclined to dress up as a frightening beast just to be weird and scare children than to dress up/act as a character.

could just be the depression speaking though. 
*drinks a shot*


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> okay, really. i wanna know more about this. i didn't post this is in rants and raves because, 1. it's not a rant
> and
> 2. i want opinions outside of the soulless that reside in R&R.
> 
> ...


 
1. because it makes us unique...
2. it wasn't a choice for me... so i assume the same for the rest of us...
3. because of shows like CSI... and the news... i hate the news... it's so slanted... and they only show what sells... dosn't matter how true it is or isn't, so long as it sells... *continues rant elsewhere*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

> 3. because of shows like CSI... and the news... i hate the news... it's so slanted... and they only show what sells... dosn't matter how true it is or isn't, so long as it sells... *continues rant elsewhere*



:/ aw gee.. that was my favourite episode.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> *2. it wasn't a choice for me...*


...but you did choose to to become a fur, thus...it was a choice?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...but you did choose to to become a fur, thus...it was a choice?



I think becoming a fur is a choice... but having sexual attraction to anthromorphs isnt.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...but you did choose to to become a fur, thus...it was a choice?


 i was relieved when i finally FOUND FA... then i knew i wasn't alone...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ aw gee.. that was my favourite episode.


 sorry... i thought it sucked for reasons OTHER than the horrid (as in horribly done) furry referinces... (and bigitorry)


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> i was relieved when i finally FOUND FA... then i knew i wasn't alone...


...you avoided my question, "did you choose to act on those beliefs?"


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I think becoming a fur is a choice... but having sexual attraction to anthromorphs isnt.


I can say this, it sorta is. "if you act on that, you made a choice to follow it."


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I can say this, it sorta is. "if you act on that, you made a choice to follow it."


 that's not what they mean... a gay man can cover up that fact, but inside he still is gay... and for some people, that tears them up inside and they act on it... so no, you can't logically say that...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Furry is not the same as gay.

Very no.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 29, 2009)

Well it's a hobby . 
A hobby that's not really accepted by everyone :|.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Furry is not the same as gay.
> 
> Very no.


 
granted they are not the same... BUT they have the same CONCEPT which means that in a way, they hold somthing similar... AND I'M BI!!! I SHOULD KNOW!!!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> granted they are not the same... BUT they have the same CONCEPT which means that in a way, they hold somthing similar... AND I'M BI!!! I SHOULD KNOW!!!


I'M BI TOO OMG 

But I chose to be furry. It's not something you're born with. I think it happens when you watch The Lion king too much, really.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> that's not what they mean... a gay man can cover up that fact, but inside he still is gay... and for some people, that tears them up inside and they act on it... so no, you can't logically say that...


you didnt answer my question, I didnt say give me an analogy that doesnt even work with the fandom or anything. I said just answer "did you act on that" cause talking before you is a person who isnt a furry


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> you didnt answer my question, I didnt say give me an analogy that doesnt even work with the fandom or anything. I said just answer "did you act on that" cause talking before you is a person who isnt a furry


 so you're saying that a gay man who acts on WHAT HE WAS BORN WITH _chose _to be gay... is that what you're saying?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> so you're saying that a gay man who acts on WHAT HE WAS BORN WITH _chose _to be gay... is that what you're saying?


for the love of gawd stop avoiding MY QUESTION WITH GAY
its not about gay, its not EVEN FUCKING CLOSE

I'm asking did you act on that belief that you were born a furry or into liking anthro?

NO GAY
NOTHING ABOUT GAY
now answer my question

and can someone tell me how someone is Born gay?


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> for the love of gawd stop avoiding MY QUESTION WITH GAY
> its not about gay, its not EVEN FUCKING CLOSE
> 
> I'm asking did you act on that belief that you were born a furry or into liking anthro?
> ...


 
 and now i label you, an idiot... apparently your mind cannot handle the logic that is presented before you... the analogy has the same concept as furry... that is what matters... by telling me that i CHOSE to be a furry is akin to telling me that i CHOSE to be bi, or a gay person that they CHOSE to be gay... IT'S THE SAME CONCEPT!!! i am not avoiding your question, i am simply proving that your question is nonsenseical and hence, invalid... it is NOT nescesarily somthing you CHOSE, it is somthing that some people are BORN with... choice does not affect the result. since you refuse to accept the FACT that you are WRONG then i WILL refuse to answer your question again. i will not back down on this... you LOSE now accept that and leave the topic alone!


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 29, 2009)

I think this is getting a little out of hand here.  Is this subject really that important to get into fights for?


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> I think this is getting a little out of hand here. Is this subject really that important to get into fights for?


 yea...
at least, i think it is, i get violent when someone challenges my furryness...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

gah. sorry guys. I'm working on character animation. (so painful!) 
hrm... I guess it really is a choice afterall. 

I still have to wonder if being gay is a choice also. 
I mean, look how much we unintentionally make decisions and communicate without our knowledge. the unconscious mind is a truely fascinating subject.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> gah. sorry guys. I'm working on character animation. (so painful!)
> hrm... I guess it really is a choice afterall.
> 
> I still have to wonder if being gay is a choice also.
> I mean, look how much we unintentionally make decisions and communicate without our knowledge. the unconscious mind is a truely fascinating subject.


 *sigh* does anybody read my posts?


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 29, 2009)

Let's not allow this discussion to pull us apart and create barriers.  Let us remember, this forum is about unity.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> and now i label you, an idiot... apparently your mind cannot handle the logic that is presented before you... the analogy has the same concept as furry... that is what matters... by telling me that i CHOSE to be a furry is akin to telling me that i CHOSE to be bi, or a gay person that they CHOSE to be gay... IT'S THE SAME CONCEPT!!! i am not avoiding your question, i am simply proving that your question is nonsenseical and hence, invalid... it is NOT nescesarily somthing you CHOSE, it is somthing that some people are BORN with... choice does not affect the result. since you refuse to accept the FACT that you are WRONG then i WILL refuse to answer your question again. i will not back down on this... you LOSE now accept that and leave the topic alone!


No cause I believe in this world everything is by choice even by a lil bit.
and btw NO its not the same concept still between Gay and Furry.
You made a choice, may it be unconciously or on purpose.
Call me and idiot you want but I didnt not question if you were a furry, you you made that idiot choice of thinking I was


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> Let's not allow this discussion to pull us apart and create barriers.  Let us remember, this forum is about unity.


Unity doesnt exist


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Unity doesnt exist


 

Maybe so, but there is no reason we can't be civil about this.

Is this discussion really that important?


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> No cause I believe in this world everything is by choice even by a lil bit.
> and btw NO its not the same concept still between Gay and Furry.
> You made a choice, may it be unconciously or on purpose.
> Call me and idiot you want but I didnt not question if you were a furry, you you made that idiot choice of thinking I was


 
and that post goes to show that you have NO IDEA what you are talking about


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

I love arguing and then giving out free hugs!

listen you all... we can all argue about anything but the point is we'll never agree on everything.
the fun is in listening to other viewpoints.
like the blind men and the elephant.

every theory is exactly that. a theory. none are greater or less until proven entirely correct and then again, there are very very little laws in our universe.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I love arguing and then giving out free hugs!
> 
> listen you all... we can all argue about anything but the point is we'll never agree on everything.
> the fun is in listening to other viewpoints.
> ...


 
*accepts free hugs offer*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> and that post goes to show that you have NO IDEA what you are talking about


No just that you dont know what I'm thinking about, like I said go about thinking I'm an idiot. 
"There are those who are, and those who pretend. Those who pretend are far dangerous than those who are"


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> Maybe so, but there is no reason we can't be civil about this.
> 
> Is this discussion really that important?


since you are new I'll explain me...I'm never Civil, I'm never Nice.
Got it, good and btw there wont ever be unity in the fandom.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> No just that you dont know what I'm thinking about, like I said go about thinking I'm an idiot.
> "There are those who are, and those who pretend. Those who pretend are far dangerous than those who are"


 and you, ARE!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

*gives desume a free hug*

I think you're wrong. 
and your posts are emo-y and whiney and you sound like a chav.
oh yes, and I really dont spend time to read your whole post.

 *hug*


----------



## KiloCharlie (Apr 29, 2009)

finally! now i'm getting tired, it's late, and i gotta go to bed.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

aw... night kilo...
'ave a nice sleepy tiem.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> *gives desume a free hug*
> 
> I think you're wrong.
> and your posts are emo-y and whiney and you sound like a chav.
> ...


and you are the cancer of the fandom
but then again I fucking dont give a damn on what others think of me


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> and you, ARE!


says the person who doesnt give straight answers
just understand you did make a choice concerning the furry part, you just brought in the gay over and over again


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and you are the cancer of the fandom



why thankyou!
it's nice to have a nickname... 
I'll call you Desu. 
I've always liked that one. 
yes, and my former post I was being facetious. 
no hard feeling 'eh bub?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> why thankyou!
> it's nice to have a nickname...
> I'll call you Desu.
> I've always liked that one.
> ...


DONT YOU DARE CALL ME DESU
I dont give a rats ass if you can say Des also as Desu, I have my reasons for why I hate being called that which is in sacred areas


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> why thankyou!
> it's nice to have a nickname...
> I'll call you Desu.


YOU SAID THE MAGIC WORD I HATE


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

ooh. favourite quote of the day. Awlrightay... Des. 

anyways.. the image that is your avatar, I have those brushes. I use them quite often. I've uploaded a pic on my FA art account.


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> DONT YOU DARE CALL ME DESU
> I dont give a rats ass if you can say Des also as Desu, I have my reasons for why I hate being called that which is in sacred areas


 

Can you give a more clear reason why you don't like being called Desu?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL 

DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> Can you give a more clear reason why you don't like being called Desu?


BECAUSE BOKU IS BETTER 

FFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok, I did some research.  Desu seems to be a japanese verb.  Why are you so offended by a verb?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> Can you give a more clear reason why you don't like being called Desu?


Like I said its sacred grounds


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> Ok, I did some research.  Desu seems to be a japanese verb.  Why are you so offended by a verb?


DO BETTER RESEARCH


----------



## Azbulldog (Apr 29, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> DO BETTER RESEARCH



~ã§ã™ã€‚


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 29, 2009)

It also seems to have some connection to 4chan. Did I do better?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> Ok, I did some research.  Desu seems to be a japanese verb.  Why are you so offended by a verb?


Research wont do any good cause it doesnt involve the actual word but whom


----------



## Aurali (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Research wont do any good cause it doesnt involve the actual word but whom



He used to crush over Ms Desu over there >.> *glares at the now a puppy*


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> ~ã§ã™ã€‚


YES


Psi Xen said:


> It also seems to have some connection to 4chan. Did I do better?


Much better


Eli said:


> He used to crush over Ms Desu over there >.> *glares at the now a puppy*


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Eli said:


> He used to crush over Ms Desu over there >.> *glares at the now a puppy*


again wrong, fine
I had a friend whom actual middle name was Desu, back when I was on meds to control me I would go into spikes of Violence, only she was able to calm me. The only regret in life I may have was that I actually put her in a coffin. I do not remember the event but from what I learned after I did indeed harm her which led to her death.

Its why I naturally hate being called Desu, or it being used for its the reminder for the only time I have killed or led to a death of someone


----------



## Psi Xen (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, sorry Desume.  Didn't know that it was that sensitive of a subject for you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> Oh, sorry Desume.  Didn't know that it was that sensitive of a subject for you.


Its why I rather go by Des or Deskai, I can tolerate it as a joke, but when someone call me Desu its sets me off


----------



## Aurali (Apr 29, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> again wrong, fine
> I had a friend whom actual middle name was Desu, back when I was on meds to control me I would go into spikes of Violence, only she was able to calm me. The only regret in life I may have was that I actually put her in a coffin. I do not remember the event but from what I learned after I did indeed harm her which led to her death.
> 
> Its why I naturally hate being called Desu, or it being used for its the reminder for the only time I have killed or led to a death of someone



Why don't I believe this?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Eli said:


> Why don't I believe this?


I don't believe it either, actually.

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN, etc.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Eli said:


> Why don't I believe this?


like my motto I adopted, "I dont care what you think in the end"
just over time I added Fuck and Ass


----------



## MattyK (Apr 29, 2009)

Psi Xen said:


> It also seems to have some connection to 4chan. Did I do better?


 
Remember, this is FA, and Dragoneer clearly stated in the Rules that this place is not, and nor does it "want", to be a *chan. In other words, keep the memes to yourself, or go back to /b/ if you want to spam em at every little reference.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> granted they are not the same... BUT they have the same CONCEPT which means that in a way, they hold somthing similar... AND I'M BI!!! I SHOULD KNOW!!!



of course you are. every furry is.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> granted they are not the same... BUT they have the same CONCEPT which means that in a way, they hold somthing similar... AND I'M BI!!! I SHOULD KNOW!!!




Of course you are. Because thats what every furry is. Bi. At least they say they are. Seems to me they either doit for attention or becuase they're just too horny and desperate to stick to one sexual orientation so why not take the best of both? Guh; the recent bisexual trend makes me want to puke.

Now, to continue on a more structured path, they do not have the same concept. I don't know how many times I have to say it. The furry fandom is the same thing as the Trekkie group, but somehow furries got the sense of unwarranted self importance.

You don't see Trekkies saying "Oh lawds I can't help that I'm attracted to Vulcans and Romulans and Klingons!! Don't judge meeeee!!!"

You do, however see a constant flow of butthurt furries trying to make an online fan club look like a serious lifestyle that no one can help. True you could be a furry without the connection to the fandom (like if you had no internet), but it wouldn't be viewed (by it's participants) as such a huge freaking serious deal.

In short, furries; get a life and stop trying to be the tragic hero is oh so flawed and hated, and beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 29, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> granted they are not the same... BUT they have the same CONCEPT which means that in a way, they hold somthing similar... AND I'M BI!!! I SHOULD KNOW!!!



For God's sake, shut the fuck up. Your entire argument is based on a logical fallacy.

Gay != furry--and here's a much more cogent reason why:
By definition, homosexuality is the attraction to members of the same sex.
*However,* there's more to being a furry than just being attracted to anthropomorphic characters. As has been said a number of times now, you have to DECLARE yourself furry to be furry. It's more like being Christian or a Yankees fan than it is like being gay.

Now get the hell out. Your stupidity is excruciating.



ScruffyHyena said:


> Seems to me they either doit for attention or becuase they're just too horny and desperate to stick to one sexual orientation so why not take the best of both? Guh; the recent bisexual trend makes me want to puke.


Cry moar.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 29, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> YOU SAID THE MAGIC WORD I HATE



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar4WzQ7KHak slightly NSFW depending on point of view.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

speaking on the subject of killing people, after a while it doesnt bother you anymore. 
and kudos for you for actually taking meds. if more psychos took their meds the world would be a better plac.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 29, 2009)

ON TOPIC!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

*cough* *cough* 

Pride pride.... er... furry pride. yes. 

*peace* 
we need more hippy-furs.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 29, 2009)

im a look-like-a-hippie fur


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar4WzQ7KHak slightly NSFW depending on point of view.


NEEDS MORE DESU *gets shot*

I have weaboo pride, am I cool yet?


----------



## Shindo (Apr 29, 2009)

i hate the term desu, sorry guys


----------



## Adrimor (Apr 29, 2009)

I hate all Asian words, myself.

Especially Chinese, though. I mean, dude. China's had civilization since the beginning, and they STILL don't have an alphabet? What the fuck, people, get with the times.

Hey, guys, I just found out that there's a very compelling article about furry pride here. Check it out.


----------



## sobe (Apr 29, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> you never answered anything i said.


 

i might have missed it, and im sorry if i did, what did you ask?


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 29, 2009)

Shen, your new avatar and sig are UH-MAZING.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Shen, your new avatar and sig are UH-MAZING.


Lol, thanks :V


----------

